# Cheap HT speakers?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I am a recent graduate who is in the process of applying for a mortgage, so cash is pretty tight. I couldn't resist, however, picking up a Panasonic SA-HE75 for $75.

Now, of course, I need to find speakers to go with it. Could anyone recommend a good 5- or 6-speaker set for under $300?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Check out the Yambeka package.

http://www.yambekaaudio.com/

They were reviewed here and found to be good value for the money.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You gave up on me. Check out the following thread.

http://forum.stereophile.com/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=44717&an=0&page=0#Post44717


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Her is some options .... http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...kers-172571-Home_Theater_Speaker_Systems.html :T


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sorry! I didn't mean to ignore your helpful advice but I just have not gotten around to thanking you on the other forum. I just wanted to ask other opinions before purchasing and they seem to be unanimous. 

Thanks again and I'll order a set tonight!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brftskier04 said:


> ... I just wanted to ask other opinions before purchasing and they seem to be unanimous. Thanks again and I'll order a set tonight!


And the unanimous decision is??? :bigsmile:

I was looking for another speakers that are cheap ... I got a pair of bipolar AV-BP2 like a year ago (I'm not using them anymore because the frequency response was to high for my set up (just an excuse to get the new speakers I'm using)) ... they are okay, here is a link if you want to take a look http://www.fluance.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, I had mentioned the "unanimous decision" before you two responded with other options. I was hoping to foster some debate on what would give the best bang for my buck, so thanks for mentioning these other choices!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

This might be a stupid question, but will the Panasonic SA-HE75 overpower the Yambekas? The amp is rated for 100W into 6 ohms for each channel and the speakers are rated for 80W and 40W with an 8-ohm impedance. Are they incompatible or can I just not turn the amp up all the way?

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brftskier04 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but will the Panasonic SA-HE75 overpower the Yambekas? The amp is rated for 100W into 6 ohms for each channel and the speakers are rated for 80W and 40W with an 8-ohm impedance. Are they incompatible or can I just not turn the amp up all the way? Thanks, Mike


It is not a stupid question ...:bigsmile:

I found this online http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audiovideo/audio/receivers/specs2.asp ... it shows that speakers can be 6-8ohms, and the receiver will handle them fine.

Depending on your room, your listening preferences, set up, etc. I don't think you'll need to turn the AVR to high (I was using a Sony 100WPC and I used the volume at 50, max was 75).

The trick here will be to calibrate everything right so it will sound good ... if your speakers are not properly calibrated your system wont sound right. :yes:


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

brftskier04 said:


> I am a recent graduate who is in the process of applying for a mortgage, so cash is pretty tight. I couldn't resist, however, picking up a Panasonic SA-HE75 for $75.
> 
> Now, of course, I need to find speakers to go with it. Could anyone recommend a good 5- or 6-speaker set for under $300?
> 
> Thanks!


Sony makes some nice book-shelf speakers and towers that go from 449.00 t0 159.00 a pair and $99.00 for their center not to mention their sub usually goes for a lot less than retail on line at amazon, IMO sony's current speakers are just about as good as polk's speakers. 

Sony sub $62.11 on amazon (lowest price on amazon)
Sony SSB-1000 $49.99 a pair (amazon) 
Sony SSCN-5000 center. $67.29 (amazon) 

:spend:


----------

